# FIRE!!!



## Senna (Nov 15, 2013)

Last night my oil furnace malfunctioned and set my garage /shop afire.
I noticed it while it was still small and grabbed the extinguisher but it didn't work.
At this point I decided to just get myself out while I still could.
Called 911 and waited helplessly for them to arrive.
By the time the FD got there the fire was through the roof.
I'll see what my insurance adjuster says but the only real tragedy was avoided and nobody was hurt.

Get those fire extinguishers checked and replaced.


----------



## schor (Nov 15, 2013)

That's terrible. How much damage? Now you'll find out how good your insurance is.


----------



## pdentrem (Nov 15, 2013)

I feel for you. At least there was no lives etc, just things. The fire extinguishers are checked at the shop yearly and replaced every 5-6 yrs.
Our company guidelines are when fire occurs, sound the alarm, exit and count heads at the assembly point. 
Pierre


----------



## RandyM (Nov 15, 2013)

Glad you're OK Ken. A good reminder to check your heating equipment as well. It is that time of year.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 15, 2013)

After reading another story like this last year, I also keep a couple three gallon jugs of water handy---just in case.
I did get all 5 extinguishers serviced this year.


----------



## Rbeckett (Nov 15, 2013)

Senna,
The most important part is that you and your family are safe and uninjured.  Stuff can always be replaced, people on the other hand are a bit more difficult.  Hope they get you all fixed up and back to work again as soon as possible,  This is the prime project time of the year for me and it would throw me into a deep funk if I had to sit it out waiting on the Insurance adjuster to sign off on a paper.  Holler if you need any help dealing with them and any help with anything else.  I am sure someone is close enough to help you out if you get into a jamb.

Bob


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 15, 2013)

That's one thing I dread. I try to keep the shop pretty much fireproof, with no combustible materials left around, but it's impossible to do 100%. Fire extinguishers are an absolute must, in the shop and house. They have saved many a life, and who knows how much trouble and money.

Glad no injuries. Now the patience has to carry you. Hope your insurance is enough to get you back to where you want to be.


----------



## samthedog (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm glad you and your family are ok. I was a firefighter when I lived in Australia and many people were underinsured. I hope your insurance company comes through.

If my garage burns down I will be able to buy better machines than I started with. I have seen too many horror stories personally to not be over-insured.

Keep us posted on how things turn out. I wish you the best in this situation as some things have sentimental value that money can't replace.

Paul.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. Fire is bad. Insurance is good.


----------



## Maxx (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck, glad no one was hurt.



Now for some reason I have a hankering to listen to that one hit wonder band "The _Crazy World of Arthur Brown"......._


----------



## xalky (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi senna, sorry to hear about your fire. Most of my remodeling work is in the insurance restoration end of it. I know a lot about dealing with insurance companies. Some companies are better than others when paying out claims. Your adjuster is gonna want an inventory of all the stuff damaged in the fire, which is a major PITA.They're gonna be looking to you on a lot of stuff to put values on it, don't let them devalue your stuff.  You folks have a haul in front of you. It sounds like your house is very badly damaged. Who's your insurance company?

Marcel


----------



## richl (Nov 15, 2013)

man when i saw the name of this thread i was hoping it had nothing to do with something like this... i have been slowly rebuilding my shop from a fire that happened 15 years back. no insurance in my case... best of luck to you, and i am truly glad you and the family came out with no injuries)

rich


----------



## Dave Smith (Nov 15, 2013)

Ken---I just saw this thread and sure am sorry about your fire--is your garage/shop attached to the house also--did your house get damage also?  --glad that no one was hurt, but I know how much a fire can set you back---good that you have insurance that will cover some of your loss. I'm sure you will keep us up to date on your results.  --Dave--***we all in this group really really  care about each member and their family. no one likes for others to have to go through hardships--we are all praying for you and your family


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 15, 2013)

That's heartbreaking.  I have survived a fire (long ago), and a divorce that lost me some of my shop.  Then I had to store it for 3 years, and refurb some of it from the imperfect storage.  

No matter how sucky it is right now, you'll get it back, and better than before.

That's no bull.  I know you mentioned the roof, but I hope it was only part of your house.  

I wish you peace and clarity working through the next few weeks.  They are the hardest.  You WILL get right back where you are.  Just work through it.  

Bernie


----------



## toolman (Nov 16, 2013)

Very sorry to hear this. I don't have any advice, but please know that you'll be in our prayers.


----------



## "Mike" (Nov 16, 2013)

Been there,  hated that.  Lost a house I was living in with my cousin years ago and we lost almost everything.   He thought I was in there and broke the door down.  Pretty hairy.  Hang in there. Mike.


----------



## twstoerzinger (Nov 16, 2013)

Ken - sorry to hear about the fire in your shop. If I remember, your shop is separate from your house, so hopefully your house is OK.
As you say - at least no injuries. Hang in there while you sort this all out.
Terry S.


----------



## Starlight Tools (Nov 16, 2013)

Senna

Sorry to hear the news, and glad that nobdy was hurt.  

Any word yet on how much is salvagable?  

I got rid of the oil furnace a few years back, found that the insurance companies were getting sticky about them and wanted to raise the rates through the roof if heat was either by oil or wood heat.

Walter


----------



## daveyscrap (Nov 16, 2013)

Ken sorry to hear about the fire.  Man that sucks no worst way to loose things.  Hope you and family are ok     Again sorry to hear that.  Things can only get better.   Dave


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 16, 2013)

Ken, 

Sorry to hear about the fire. Had an extremely busy week and did not get home and see this until just now.  Strange part is that I was up in your neck of the woods today and was tempted to give you a call, remembering that you said your son likes trucks. But, time was short, so I just kept on going. Glad to hear that everyone is okay, let us know how things are going, we'll all be thinking about you.


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 17, 2013)

Arghhh...
Ken give a shout if there is anything I can do to help! Sometime a couple extra hands can be very helpful.

Daryl
MN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Nov 17, 2013)

I keep a full bottle of co2 outside the shop door piped in with copper pipe...in case of fire, close door, open valve hope for the best


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 17, 2013)

Senna said:


> Last night my oil furnace malfunctioned and set my garage /shop afire.
> I noticed it while it was still small and grabbed the extinguisher but it didn't work.
> At this point I decided to just get myself out while I still could.
> Called 911 and waited helplessly for them to arrive.
> ...



Again Sorry for loss, glad you made it out safely.  Hopefully you will be back in business soon.


----------



## Senna (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for your well wishes. I sincerely appreciate them all.

I'm meeting the insurance adjuster today at 11:00 and we'll see how that goes.

I had a lot of machinery in there and a whole lot of expensive fixtures and accessories.

Many of my accessories hit the ground when the firemen broke through the smaller of my two overhead doors and toppled the large table holding them. These include a Japanese rotary table, a dividing head, and many grinding fixtures. These are all expensive and I hope I don't have to justify the cost of these to the adjuster.

Strangely enough, one rather inexpensive item (I paid $125) destroyed is causing me the most pain so far. This was a 24" Vernac scale for a vintage DRO type system. This was destined for my 9J mill. I was extremely lucky to find this one and I don't think I'll find another one.

I also did some research on smoke damage to electric motors and the conclusion is that motors and smoke do not mix. Not to mention the heat way up there near the roof where most motors live.

I'll keep the forum informed of the results of the adjuster visit.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 18, 2013)

You're right, smoke and motors do not mix. Especially any brushed motors. Smoke residue is basically carbon, and is conductive. There can be a high resistance path to ground through the housing and frame of the motor and cause many weird problems even if the residue seems trivial. I would want to get m hands on a megger to check them before putting them in use. If you do find they are damaged, all is not lost, however. Before powering them up, get some electrical wash and hose them down. You will probably need to open them up if they are not TEFC motors. Those I wouldn't worry about with smoke damage. Any open frame or brush motors are subject to damage though.


Hope your adjuster is having a good Monday morning. Stand your ground with him on stuff.....and be ready to provide documentation of replacement costs and have another meeting if needed.


----------



## xalky (Nov 18, 2013)

Smoke damage is bad enough, but the heat damage can be worse. Some tools look perfectly fine but many will have lost their temper and turn soft as mush when you go to use them. Good luck with your adjuster. 

Marcel


----------



## Senna (Nov 18, 2013)

The adjuster was very nice and professional but he has no idea as to the valuation of any of my stuff.
He's calling in a professional fire damage assessment team like Servicemaster or its ilk.
Looks like I'll be spending a day or three in there with these guys going over everything I have.
The adjuster says the garage itself is a total loss but the saga continues on the contents.


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 18, 2013)

Ken,
Please keep us posted.
Let us know if there is anything we can do.
Perhaps you can get a floor poured in the pole barn!
Then move the survivors over there.


Daryl
MN


----------



## xalky (Nov 18, 2013)

Senna said:


> The adjuster was very nice and professional but he has no idea as to the valuation of any of my stuff.
> He's calling in a professional fire damage assessment team like Servicemaster or its ilk.
> Looks like I'll be spending a day or three in there with these guys going over everything I have.
> The adjuster says the garage itself is a total loss but the saga continues on the contents.


 That's good, mostly. You are gonna have to stay sharp however. They will most likely inventory every piece, one by one. You might max out your contents coverage unless you had a special rider out for your tools. Your average generic homeowners policy has contents coverage set as a percentage of the value of your home on the policy. Find out what your contents coverage is and also if you have a "replacement cost" policy. Your garage may also be listed as an "out building" on your policy which might also limit your coverage. Call your agent or read your policy and get the particulars of your policy so that you can position yourself. 

Marcel


----------



## Senna (Nov 18, 2013)

xalky said:


> That's good, mostly. You are gonna have to stay sharp however. They will most likely inventory every piece, one by one. You might max out your contents coverage unless you had a special rider out for your tools. Your average generic homeowners policy has contents coverage set as a percentage of the value of your home on the policy. Find out what your contents coverage is and also if you have a "replacement cost" policy. Your garage may also be listed as an "out building" on your policy which might also limit your coverage. Call your agent or read your policy and get the particulars of your policy so that you can position yourself.
> 
> Marcel



$119,000 on content so I should be good there. No cars were damaged. It is replacement cost for content.

Only $17.090 on the structure itself however.

I'll have to use Logix ICF's (free from my parents and brother who are the regional head honchoes for Logix) and call in some concrete favors to build new for that but I think it can be done. I'm thinking SIP's for the roof panels with ICF to the peak. Clean space inside from floor to roof with no supports or rafters.


----------



## xalky (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow man. It sounds like you're gonna be fine. That's awesome. Machine tools add up real quick, especially when your calling them "new" (ie: replacement cost). Send me a PM if you feel the need.

Marcel


----------

